# First time build CPU won't boot.



## NexoWadeth (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys. 
Put together a PC (specs below) and when I boot it my monitor gets no signal.
I've tried rebooting with it in the alternative DIV-x slot on the GPU, tried a TV with a HDMI from the motherboard, tried an alternate monitor with a VGA cable to the mobo and still nothing. It makes no noise when loading up either. I'm stuck. 

NZXT Guardian 921RB Black Mid Tower Case with Blue LED - 921RB-001-BL
CAS-NZXT-921RB	
Aerocool VP650 650W True Power PSU - VP650
POW-AER-VP650	
Seagate 2TB Barracuda ST2000DM001 3.5 Inch HDD - ST2000DM001
HDI-SEA-2TBM001	
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 240-Pin (2X4G) 1600Mhz SDRAM DDR3 CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R
RAM-DD3-8G16C9R	
MB-GB-SNIPEA88X	
Asus VANGUARD Intel B85 Socket 1150 Motherboard - VANGUARD B85
Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Socket 1150 - BX80646I54590
CPU-INT-4590	
Gigabyte Geforce GTX760OC 2GB Graphic Card GV-N760OC-2GD
VGA-GIG-760OC2G	
LG BH16NS40 OEM Blu-ray Writer16X - BH16NS40


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Try booting with the Hard Drive disconnected, and one stick of Ram in, while connected to the monitor via onboard graphics.
If that doesn't boot and no signal message is shown, remove all Ram and listen for beeps when booting.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure you have the CPU power connector plugged in and all other power connectors are thoroughly "snapped" into place. Also, make sure the RAM sticks are in the right slots and fully seated. Check the CPU fan connector and the front panel switch connectors too. Also, check to see if the monitor is indeed working properly and the cable s good by testing it on another system if you can. 

Your motherboard appears to have integrated graphics. After you have checked everything. Try removing the video card and plugging the monitor into the motherboard's video port. If you get an image, go into the BIOS and set it to turn off the onboard graphics and look for the video card first (where you do this specifically depends on your BIOS brand and version but the info should be in your motherboard's manual). Then shut off your computer and install the video card, making sure the PCIe power connectors are plugged in. Attach the monitor's cable to the video card's main port and see if you can get a video output.


----------



## NexoWadeth (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, so I scaled down to just the mobo and CPU - onboards graphics card connected to the monitors. I tried three. None worked. No ram plugged in and on bootup there was no beeps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if the system has a speaker and you get no beeps with no RAM installed that would indicate the motherboard is damaged.

when you installed the motherboard did you use all the standoffs.

did you build the system outside the case first making sure you had it on a cardboard surface such as the box and not a desk or any anti static bags?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I cant see an onboard speaker or buzzer on the motherboard so it may not beep with all the Ram out.
According to the Asus website it should have this ...ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
Do any or all of those LED's light up?
Motherboards - VANGUARD B85 - ASUS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some asus boards don't have speaker but have LEDs they should light up if things are ok apart from the DRAM LED it would stay solid red if the RAM was damaged.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

NexoWadeth said:


> Ok, so I scaled down to just the mobo and CPU - onboards graphics card connected to the monitors. I tried three. None worked. No ram plugged in and on bootup there was no beeps.


Make sure you have the correct 8 pin cable connected to the CPU connector, it should be marked ATX , not to be confused with the PCI-e cable for graphics cards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bench Test.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## gokosan (Sep 8, 2014)

You need to update your mobo's bios before you can use your COre i5 4590 hashwell refresh processor. Asus Vanguard B85 doesn't support ur processor out of the box.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A prime suspect would be the lower quality PSU. It is made by Andyson, not 80+ certified and has a one year warranty.
Even if it is not a problem at this ti,me, replacing it with a good quality 550W minimum good quality PSU would be nothing but a win/win deal.


----------

